# What Do You Guys Do to Entertain Yourselves While Driving? Listen to Music AudioBooks



## david simon (Aug 27, 2019)

I just finished two AudioBooks one by Jordan Belfort "Wolf of Wall Street" and the other one by Bradley Susser "Disclaim and Disclose" both true crime stories..Do any of you guys have any other suggestions when you have downtime or any other suggestions in between drives?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

david simon said:


> I just finished two AudioBooks one by Jordan Belfort "Wolf of Wall Street" and the other one by Bradley Susser "Disclaim and Disclose" both true crime stories..Do any of you guys have any other suggestions when you have downtime or any other suggestions in between drives?


Audio books? Lol cmon bro. Thats how people entertained themselves before cell phones. I mean I got Netflix subscription, YouTube premium, pandora, UP etc....plenty to keep me busy.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

david simon said:


> I just finished two AudioBooks one by Jordan Belfort "Wolf of Wall Street" and the other one by Bradley Susser "Disclaim and Disclose" both true crime stories..Do any of you guys have any other suggestions when you have downtime or any other suggestions in between drives?


Go full retro with physical paper books. Or maybe even a newspaper!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Try educational audio books instead of just entertainment. It's always good to keep learning, and maybe you might develop an interest in a subject that will help get you out of this Antly life.

I have a day job, but in my spare time I listen to Italian language lessons, because my dad keeps barking at me about not being fluent in our language.

I'd also like to learn French.

Sometimes I watch coding (programming) lessons to keep me current as well.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

*******


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I talk to the pax. When they don't want to talk, I listen to my radio.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Clean the car 
Browse UP
Talk radio
Burn ants with a magnifying lens


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Nothing wrong with audio books at all .. Everybody should read .. I think that's exactly what's wrong with the western world today

Audiobooks do just the grab as much as physical books, IMO

the library on audible is amazing .. especially what it recommends to you, plenty of different titles/genres/content that you'd be surprised can relax you while opening up the noggin

Never done it on downtime between drives but I do it at home all the time


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I read.
I UP.
I write.
I fart.



ZenUber said:


> Burn ants with a magnifying lens


Hahahaha, good way of taking them off of the streets, more trips for us (but don't burn me ?)


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Listen to preaching.


----------



## Gypsy King (May 8, 2019)

Between riders I listen to podcasts usually. My usual rotation is_ Milk Street Radio_, _This American Life_, _Boston Calling_, _The World Next Week_, _When Diplomacy Fails_, _The History of Rome_, _A History of the United States_, _Wait Wait Don't Tell Me_, and _Ridiculous History_. All are generally pretty good listens.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Gypsy King said:


> Between riders I listen to podcasts usually. My usual rotation is_ Milk Street Radio_, _This American Life_, _Boston Calling_, _The World Next Week_, _When Diplomacy Fails_, _The History of Rome_, _A History of the United States_, _Wait Wait Don't Tell Me_, and _Ridiculous History_. All are generally pretty good listens.


I listen to The world next week on apple podcasts. That is a good listen of unbiased discussion on practically everything going on


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Go full retro with physical paper books. Or maybe even a newspaper!


I used to be a diehard hardbook cover fan but electronic has decluttered my home BUT

Work still gets the WSJ delivered and I still like reading print versus electronic if given the choice.

I like doodling on the paper too as I read.

?


----------



## Gypsy King (May 8, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I listen to The world next week on apple podcasts. That is a good listen of unbiased discussion on practically everything going on


Agreed - that, _Boston Calling_, and _This American Life _are almost always intriguing and the variety of material on _This American Life_ almost always keeps me entertained. One of the best episodes I listened to while I was out driving involved a doctor in western North Carolina who, seemingly out of nowhere, brutally murdered his father, mutilated his body, and then dumped the corpse. The doctor who took over his practice, who coincidentally had the same last name, sort of took it upon himself to figure out what happened. Really a compelling episode.

I used to bring a hardcover I'd check out from the library with me to read if I was sitting in the airport waiting lot. Bonus is that leaving it in the front seat was a deterrent to people wanting to sit there...


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Gypsy King said:


> Agreed - that, _Boston Calling_, and _This American Life _are almost always intriguing and the variety of material on _This American Life_ almost always keeps me entertained. One of the best episodes I listened to while I was out driving involved a doctor in western North Carolina who, seemingly out of nowhere, brutally murdered his father, mutilated his body, and then dumped the corpse. The doctor who took over his practice, who coincidentally had the same last name, sort of took it upon himself to figure out what happened. Really a compelling episode.
> 
> I used to bring a hardcover I'd check out from the library with me to read if I was sitting in the airport waiting lot. Bonus is that leaving it in the front seat was a deterrent to people wanting to sit there...


I've never listened to this American life .. but now you've prompted me to search and listen

I find a backpack is a good deterrent, though I don't mind moving it sometimes .. some of the best discussions I've had with riders were those who sat in the front

Keyword: some

Lol


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Audio books are a great idea. I listen to C-SPAN on Sirius.

I also play Star Trek / Star Wars while driving.... (Seal the pod... lay in a course ... commence primary ignition ... accelerate to attack speed ... RAISE SHIELDS!)


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I read.
> I UP.
> I write.
> I fart.
> ...


Never. I like the UP ants. They are here making a contribution.


----------



## david simon (Aug 27, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Audio books? Lol cmon bro. Thats how people entertained themselves before cell phones. I mean I got Netflix subscription, YouTube premium, pandora, UP etc....plenty to keep me busy.


Its not tape cassettes from back in the day come on and its not like you can watch youtube or netflix while your driving LMAO. Technology of audible and other sites are really good



OldBay said:


> Go full retro with physical paper books. Or maybe even a newspaper!


Naaah I think Id rather listen to audio books since driving with a book in my hand may not be the smartest thing in the world



Lissetti said:


> Try educational audio books instead of just entertainment. It's always good to keep learning, and maybe you might develop an interest in a subject that will help get you out of this Antly life.
> 
> I have a day job, but in my spare time I listen to Italian language lessons, because my dad keeps barking at me about not being fluent in our language.
> 
> ...


Why not do both. I like eduacational material as well


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

david simon said:


> Its not tape cassettes from back in the day come on and its not like you can watch youtube or netflix while your driving LMAO. Technology of audible and other sites are really good
> 
> 
> Naaah I think Id rather listen to audio books since driving with a book in my hand may not be the smartest thing in the world


But the OP is asking between trips. When you are just waiting. Do you drive between trips??


----------



## david simon (Aug 27, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> *******


LOL



sellkatsell44 said:


> I used to be a diehard hardbook cover fan but electronic has decluttered my home BUT
> 
> Work still gets the WSJ delivered and I still like reading print versus electronic if given the choice.
> 
> ...


You should try audiobooks they pass the time and are entertaining



Gypsy King said:


> Agreed - that, _Boston Calling_, and _This American Life _are almost always intriguing and the variety of material on _This American Life_ almost always keeps me entertained. One of the best episodes I listened to while I was out driving involved a doctor in western North Carolina who, seemingly out of nowhere, brutally murdered his father, mutilated his body, and then dumped the corpse. The doctor who took over his practice, who coincidentally had the same last name, sort of took it upon himself to figure out what happened. Really a compelling episode.
> 
> I used to bring a hardcover I'd check out from the library with me to read if I was sitting in the airport waiting lot. Bonus is that leaving it in the front seat was a deterrent to people wanting to sit there...


Thats funny LOL about leaving that in the front sit I should try that


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Pandora or NPR. I don't get much downtime between rides, and if I do, I go home.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

david simon said:


> I just finished two AudioBooks one by Jordan Belfort "Wolf of Wall Street" and the other one by Bradley Susser "Disclaim and Disclose" both true crime stories..Do any of you guys have any other suggestions when you have downtime or any other suggestions in between drives?


I listen to true crime podcasts on Acast and Spotify.



ZenUber said:


> Clean the car
> Browse UP
> Talk radio
> Burn ants with a magnifying lens


Do the ants get salty when you shine a light in their eye while they chill in their Prius or Rogue?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

downtime what is downtime ? 
sigh up for other companies do lyft and uber also deliver food door dash uber eats grubhub postmates zero downtime here . 
turn on every app accept the first ping turn them all off . 5 minutes away from the destination turn them all back on get another ping accept continue . never have downtime


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

david simon said:


> I just finished two AudioBooks one by Jordan Belfort "Wolf of Wall Street" and the other one by Bradley Susser "Disclaim and Disclose" both true crime stories..Do any of you guys have any other suggestions when you have downtime or any other suggestions in between drives?


Listen to Alex Jones 11am - 3pm CST


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

david simon said:


> Its not tape cassettes from back in the day come on and its not like you can watch youtube or netflix while your driving LMAO. Technology of audible and other sites are really good
> 
> 
> Naaah I think Id rather listen to audio books since driving with a book in my hand may not be the smartest thing in the world
> ...


Oh I thought you meant downtime or in between rides? When Im driving I just listen to the radio.



gooddolphins said:


> Listen to preaching.


Yikes.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Unfortunately most of my driving time is spent engaging riders in fake banal conversation because literally 75% of all my riders sit in the front and talk my head off.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

david simon said:


> I just finished two AudioBooks one by Jordan Belfort "Wolf of Wall Street" and the other one by Bradley Susser "Disclaim and Disclose" both true crime stories..Do any of you guys have any other suggestions when you have downtime or any other suggestions in between drives?


I trim my "hairy palms."


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

I like to post memes on UP while doing illegal U-turns with pax inside


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

My car is so old that it has a CD player. I listen to am radio. Mostly sports talk during the day, a local talk show from 7-10pm and coast to coast after 10pm.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

https://coolmaterial.com/media/books/most-interesting-books/


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I rarely end up waiting. I move to the location I think is going to CHA CHING and then I cash in. I do not have an organized strategy because I am to busy driving. Listen to music on the radio.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Not entirely related, and hard to get into unless you're waiting in the airport queue, BUT...

On the way back from our vacation in Montana last week we stopped at Theodore Roosevelt National Park in N Dakota. We bought the audio book "The River of Doubt" to listen to on the remaining long drive to Wisconsin. It's absolutely amazing! It details the former president's expedition through the Amazon jungle and the hardships faced. A must-listen for anyone who thinks they've got a tough life.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

david simon said:


> Why not do both. I like eduacational material as well:smiles:


Yes of course, take fun breaks from the mundane. :smiles:


----------



## david simon (Aug 27, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> downtime what is downtime ?
> sigh up for other companies do lyft and uber also deliver food door dash uber eats grubhub postmates zero downtime here .
> turn on every app accept the first ping turn them all off . 5 minutes away from the destination turn them all back on get another ping accept continue . never have downtime


I said while driving. In between rides and while im driving waiting for a customer



CJfrom619 said:


> Audio books? Lol cmon bro. Thats how people entertained themselves before cell phones. I mean I got Netflix subscription, YouTube premium, pandora, UP etc....plenty to keep me busy.


Its mundane to just listen to the radio and quite frankly sometimes there is dead silence so why not put on an audio book that involves jordan and Brad being arrested by federal agents although a little bit different storylines brads "Disclaim and Disclose " which he tells in his own voice with all sorts of imitations"involving a drug cartel,stocks and the mob and all sorts of crazy stuff just like jordans "Wolf of Wall St" with partying, stocks, feds and more..I like stuff like this and Goodfellas,Casino, Flash Boys..Anything to entertain me from some of these boring or rude customers some times.


----------



## Ging from Chitown (Aug 13, 2016)

I listen to Bill Burr's podcast. Thank me later.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Audio books are a great idea. I listen to C-SPAN on Sirius.
> 
> I also play Star Trek / Star Wars while driving.... (Seal the pod... lay in a course ... commence primary ignition ... accelerate to attack speed ... RAISE SHIELDS!)


Thats cool. Thats what I'd do if I could drive when I was thirteen. :wink:

Actually, what I used to do all the time was practice singing.

Take some voice lessons so you know what you are doing, then start working on your favorite songs. If you are driving alot and use the time to practice voice, you will be very good after a year. I think its important to take lessons to get feedback, but you could probably record yourself and listen back if you dare.

Thats one of the only things you can *really* pratice to a high level. Maybe also a foreign language. Seriously reading/studying most things requires note taking.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

My goal is to have ass little idle / free time as possible.

I use a timer to limit my waits between calls to 15 minutes. That's just enough time for a short YouTube video or a few moments of Rush. Or, maybe, a catnap. 

I might use these breaks to clean my windows, pay a few bills, or make a pit stop.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

You guys are lame.

I highly recommend trying out posting memes on UP all day


----------



## wasnotwas (May 3, 2019)

Audible + Podcasts. The latter has A LOT STUFF. Need to curate them correctly, cuz there is a lot junk "fake" opinions pushing "conspiracy" agendas. I brushed up & updated my French tho. Learn or practice a new language. In short, it is YOUR TIME. Don't waste it.


----------



## Gypsy King (May 8, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I've never listened to this American life .. but now you've prompted me to search and listen
> 
> I find a backpack is a good deterrent, though I don't mind moving it sometimes .. some of the best discussions I've had with riders were those who sat in the front
> 
> ...


Oh no doubt. I don't mind some passengers who sit up front and I've definitely had some great discussions that way, but then there was the passenger who tried to scratch behind my ears and who kept saying "Who's a good boy???"


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Oh I thought you meant downtime or in between rides? When Im driving I just listen to the radio.
> 
> 
> Yikes.


You are HEALLLLLLL...DUH. No thanks.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

@Gypsy King Was the pax "your type"?

Some people have all the luck in the world.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Gypsy King said:


> Oh no doubt. I don't mind some passengers who sit up front and I've definitely had some great discussions that way, but then there was the passenger who tried to scratch behind my ears and who kept saying "Who's a good boy???"


Better than the pot-bellied 50yr old dude that tried to massage my shoulders from the back seat and asked me to come in.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> Better than the pot-bellied 50yr old dude that tried to massage my shoulders from the back seat and asked me to come in.


Sorry bro, tried my best; didn't know I was competing against an ear-scratcher. That's hard to top.


----------



## Gypsy King (May 8, 2019)

CT1 said:


> @Gypsy King Was the pax "your type"?
> 
> Some people have all the luck in the world.


Considering she was too drunk to figure out how a seatbelt worked and couldn't wrap her mind around the fact that I knew where I was going...definitely not.



Rog'O Datto said:


> Better than the pot-bellied 50yr old dude that tried to massage my shoulders from the back seat and asked me to come in.


LOL good point.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Gypsy King said:


> Considering she was too drunk to figure out how a seatbelt worked and couldn't wrap her mind around the fact that I knew where I was going...definitely not.


You just need a more positive outlook on things: "don't care, had sex"


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Before I started rideshare driving I listened to audiobooks in the car all the time. But now it's just annoying to switch back and forth whenever I get a pax. I have an amazing playlist of songs that I love that I figure most other people at least like and I get compliments on the music all the time. There's over 200 songs and I shuffle the list daily so I don't get sick of hearing the same stuff over and over. Between pax, if I'm driving, I'm usually singing along. If I'm sitting and waiting, I'm on UP or texting. I keep a book in my glove box but UP is usually far more alluring?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

david simon said:


> I just finished two AudioBooks one by Jordan Belfort "Wolf of Wall Street" and the other one by Bradley Susser "Disclaim and Disclose" both true crime stories..Do any of you guys have any other suggestions when you have downtime or any other suggestions in between drives?


I have a friend who narrates audiobooks for a living. I listen to quite a few.

Fort Raphael Publishing


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Send me your playlist.

It'll be all cute like you making me a mix tape.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Send me your playlist.
> 
> It'll all cute like you making me a mix tape.


Who, me?


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

This is so important. I used to play jazz on low. The customers are not very mentally stimulating when they get in and wear headphones. So now I have a Philosophize this podcast going faded to my front speaker.

Can't have my brain turning to mush now, can I?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

@ariel5466 nah I was talking to @UberBeemer

J/k of course you who mentioned awesome sawngz


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

CT1 said:


> @ariel5466 Maybe. You wanna be cute or not?


Here ya go:
https://play.google.com/music/playl...8S5gClM9ty3WIN2YaLk8sXQ7_1kQqJgSBLXG6yj0f0w==
It says "PM" because I have a more low-key, chill playlist for the early mornings.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

So I get a free taste via PM and if I want the AM I gotta pay? ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

CT1 said:


> So I get a free taste via PM and if I want the AM I gotta pay? ?


My PM list is ordered better in case I don't have time to shuffle it. My AM list needs some work.

https://play.google.com/music/playl...l0uNhMSJbQksdWvRQsEP2xmjstpWUCyVAg64_HeD1Yg==
I used to listen to Lithium on SiriusXM... Until the day that "Closer" by Nine Inch Nails came on while I had pax in the car ?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I have XM radio. When I have a rider, it stays set on channel 68, The Spa. Unless the Astros are playing and the rider asks to hear the game.

When it's just me, I'll listen to 97, Jeff & Larry's Comedy Roundup, or 148, the Radio Classics channel.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> I have XM radio. When I have a rider, it stays set on channel 68, The Spa. Unless the Astros are playing and the rider asks to hear the game.


Once hockey season starts I WILL be listening to Caps games. Hockey isn't popular in my market so I'm sure I'll get a few complaints but I really don't care.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

PH, sexting or reading UP.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

In that order of preference? I'm hurt


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

CT1 said:


> In that order of preference? I'm hurt


Not necessarily. It depends on who I'm sexting and the content on PH and UP.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

If I am going out to do a long shift I will often take my tablet with me. It is loaded with books, movies, tv shows, music, podcast episodes and what not, so I don't need to use any of my mobile data to access anything if I don't want to do so. But I also have a couple of media files on my phone to entertain me if I am that bored. I often take whatever book I am reading with me on my phone if it is a digital book, or take the actual book if it is a print book. I, too, prefer print books over digital books.

I only got into podcasts fairly recently... last year or so. There are a lot of really good ones out there.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

david simon said:


> I just finished two AudioBooks one by Jordan Belfort "Wolf of Wall Street" and the other one by Bradley Susser "Disclaim and Disclose" both true crime stories..Do any of you guys have any other suggestions when you have downtime or any other suggestions in between drives?


Buy a lot of stuff off of Amazon


----------



## david simon (Aug 27, 2019)

Z129 said:


> If I am going out to do a long shift I will often take my tablet with me. It is loaded with books, movies, tv shows, music, podcast episodes and what not, so I don't need to use any of my mobile data to access anything if I don't want to do so. But I also have a couple of media files on my phone to entertain me if I am that bored. I often take whatever book I am reading with me on my phone if it is a digital book, or take the actual book if it is a print book. I, too, prefer print books over digital books.
> 
> I only got into podcasts fairly recently... last year or so. There are a lot of really good ones out there.


Why not audiobooks..wouldn't that make more sense


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

david simon said:


> Why not audiobooks..wouldn't that make more sense


I enjoy audio books, but most of the books I read are not available in that format. And I do actually enjoy the act of reading actual text.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

One earbud in listening to an audiobook, a podcast, stuff off YouTube, music etc, nearly the entire time I drive. Better than talking to passengers about the same boring topics or thinking about where it all went wrong for me.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Between rides, I’ll take a nap by the lake, read a book, look at job leads online or come here.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

I watch *******. Very entertaining


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Also an awesome stress reliever


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Command and conquer
Rivals


----------



## david simon (Aug 27, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Command and conquer
> Rivals


those are audiobooks?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The older I get, the more this is true:

I dont need to turn on the radio. I have a jukebox built into my head. I can listen to whatever I want. I just think of it, and it's playing in my head.

It's easy to skip the tracks I don't like. It instantly goes away when I get a ping. It doesn't annoy anybody else.

But it's difficult to turn up the volume enough when some jerk in a tricked out Honda pulls up next to me with his beloved stereo cranked all the way up.

Seriously intended.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

Two things never change in my car. The radio is always on, usually Sirius XMU (35) and there are always at least 4 different types of Rubik's cube puzzle. I mostly solve the 5x5 as it still takes me awhile.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> But it's difficult to turn up the volume enough when some jerk in a tricked out Honda pulls up next to me with his beloved stereo cranked all the way up.


That's me. Not as loud as most. But I'll play it loud if it's an upbeat song. If I'm listening to like Alicia Keys, I'll turn that down so only I can hear it.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Gypsy King said:


> Between riders I listen to podcasts usually. My usual rotation is_ Milk Street Radio_, _This American Life_, _Boston Calling_, _The World Next Week_, _When Diplomacy Fails_, _The History of Rome_, _A History of the United States_, _Wait Wait Don't Tell Me_, and _Ridiculous History_. All are generally pretty good listens.


where can I find these? I have an andoid if that matters...Samsung S 8.


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

I practice different accents and when I get a pax I greet them in whichever one I've chosen.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I listen to talk radio and drive around between rides, always looking for that better spot.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Parked? Music, a book. While driving? I'd rather not say.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I watch Porn and think on the nature of @Lissetti and @Direwolfismyspiritanimal 's friendship. And how gardening, Green and nature binds us together.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ANTlifebaby said:


> Two things never change in my car. The radio is always on, usually Sirius XMU (35) and there are always at least 4 different types of Rubik's cube puzzle. I mostly solve the 5x5 as it still takes me awhile.


Lol, Idk why but I always read your handle and laugh when I go across your posts


----------



## david simon (Aug 27, 2019)

I actually had time to review this in between drives and decided to see if I can finish the ebook but I did LOL. I still prefer the audio though


----------



## Gypsy King (May 8, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> where can I find these? I have an andoid if that matters...Samsung S 8.


You should be able to find them on any podcast app on Google Play. I use Pocket Casts but I'm not liking a recent change to their interface and am thinking about switching to either Google Podcasts, Podcast Addict, Podcast Republic, or Stitcher.


----------



## david simon (Aug 27, 2019)

Gypsy King said:


> You should be able to find them on any podcast app on Google Play. I use Pocket Casts but I'm not liking a recent change to their interface and am thinking about switching to either Google Podcasts, Podcast Addict, Podcast Republic, or Stitcher.


Are you referring to audiobooks..if so audible, google play, LibriVox, Libby, Oodles..there are a bunch but I use audible personally.


----------



## Gypsy King (May 8, 2019)

david simon said:


> Are you referring to audiobooks..if so audible, google play, LibriVox, Libby, Oodles..there are a bunch but I use audible personally.


Uhhh....no. I'm very clearly referencing podcasts.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

In Florida we watch the cone.


----------



## david simon (Aug 27, 2019)

Gypsy King said:


> Uhhh....no. I'm very clearly referencing podcasts.


Sorry. Well than stitch for me


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Ylinks said:


> In Florida we watch the cone.
> View attachment 350154


Why watch when you know it's coming right for you. Stay safe, dont be the next Florida man.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

*The Obstacle Is the Way: The Timeless Art of Turning Trials into Triumph*

Just finished this an hour ago, highly recommend it for the audibles out there.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

While driving I pay attention to the road.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Here ya go:
> https://play.google.com/music/playl...8S5gClM9ty3WIN2YaLk8sXQ7_1kQqJgSBLXG6yj0f0w==
> It says "PM" because I have a more low-key, chill playlist for the early mornings.


I like the playlist. I have some Phish Hoist as well. Also DEAD. Mainly longer live stuff which always gets good tips from those who know. Trying to add some Zappa, but that stuff is out there (good for me..)


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> Why watch when you know it's coming right for you. Stay safe, dont be the next Florida man.


Won't know till Saturday night. Weather reports are in the selling plywood and generators phase now. Thanks.


----------



## SavageSal (Jul 4, 2019)

Fleshlight and college campus waiting for The right Ping?


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

I count my nett hourly rate for the last week. That takes care of the first 2 minutes of my shift.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Try educational audio books instead of just entertainment. It's always good to keep learning, and maybe you might develop an interest in a subject that will help get you out of this Antly life.
> 
> I have a day job, but in my spare time I listen to Italian language lessons, because my dad keeps barking at me about not being fluent in our language.
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree with learning new languages. I speak passable English and Russian, and mediocre Spanish and Japanese, but I'm considering learning Mandarin Chinese, French,German, Italian and Arabic since I have the Rosetta Stone courses for those languages.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> On the way back from our vacation in Montana last week we stopped at Theodore Roosevelt National Park in N Dakota.


I went to TRNP a few years ago, beautiful place!


----------



## david simon (Aug 27, 2019)

david simon said:


> I actually had time to review this in between drives and decided to see if I can finish the ebook but I did LOL. I still prefer the audio though


here is demographics of audiobook listeners and the reasons they listen to those books if anyone is interested https://perspectivesonreading.com/the-statistics-behind-audiobooks-continued-growth/



david simon said:


> I just finished two AudioBooks one by Jordan Belfort "Wolf of Wall Street" and the other one by Bradley Susser "Disclaim and Disclose" both true crime stories..Do any of you guys have any other suggestions when you have downtime or any other suggestions in between drives?


Anyone have any good audio books suggestions for this labor day weekend? I already have my 2 favorites so far above..any other recommendations in that genre is greatly appreciated thx



CJfrom619 said:


> Audio books? Lol cmon bro. Thats how people entertained themselves before cell phones. I mean I got Netflix subscription, YouTube premium, pandora, UP etc....plenty to keep me busy.


FYI Audiobook listeners tend to be slightly above average in terms of income and education compared to the rest of the US population according to stats


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

david simon said:


> here is demographics of audiobook listeners and the reasons they listen to those books if anyone is interested https://perspectivesonreading.com/the-statistics-behind-audiobooks-continued-growth/
> 
> 
> Anyone have any good audio books suggestions for this labor day weekend? I already have my 2 favorites so far above..any other recommendations in that genre is greatly appreciated thx
> ...


And??? As if that is suppose to mean something.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Nintendo Switch while waiting for pings.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> And??? As if that is suppose to mean something.


He's saying he's above average, smarter, and richer than moi.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Listen to Alex Jones 11am - 3pm CST
> 
> View attachment 349413


Is he still reporting on the invasion of Texas? ?



CT1 said:


> So I get a free taste via PM and if I want the AM I gotta pay? ?


Well...yes. what were you expecting? She surviving on Uber only? :roflmao:


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

david simon said:


> those are audiobooks?


Sure...it's pick y


simont23 said:


> I count my nett hourly rate for the last week. That takes care of the first 2 minutes of my shift.


2? Didn't think you need to count that high?


----------



## Leea (Dec 18, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I've never listened to this American life .. but now you've prompted me to search and listen
> 
> I find a backpack is a good deterrent, though I don't mind moving it sometimes .. some of the best discussions I've had with riders were those who sat in the front
> 
> ...


You are about to listen to This American life for the 1st time. I'm so jealous of you, (hint) the older episodes are the best one's


----------



## Gypsy King (May 8, 2019)

Leea said:


> You are about to listen to This American life for the 1st time. I'm so jealous of you, (hint) the older episodes are the best one's


Sometimes the rebroadcasts of old episodes with postscripts are pretty awesome too.


----------



## david simon (Aug 27, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Sure...it's pick y
> 
> 2? Didn't think you need to count that high?


Lol. I like flashboys too I can go on but those are my two favorites right now


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> My goal is to have ass little idle / free time as possible.
> 
> I use a timer to limit my waits between calls to 15 minutes. That's just enough time for a short YouTube video or a few moments of Rush. Or, maybe, a catnap.
> 
> I might use these breaks to clean my windows, pay a few bills, or make a pit stop.


Yeah nothing worse than an idle ass.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Sirius XM radio for Howard (who's grown old and boring and will be getting canceled soon).
Amazon Prime Unlimited music.
My brain.
UPnet.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Sirius XM radio for Howard (who's grown old and boring and will be getting canceled soon).
> Amazon Prime Unlimited music.
> My brain.
> UPnet.


You could be listening to WBZ 1030 AM talk shows all night from back in your Boston stomping grounds. All local, all live, 365 days per year...which is so rare in any city anymore.

Remember Bradley Jay from WBCN 104.1 FM ("The Rock of Boston") days? He's on 10 pm to 5 am Monday to Friday. Dan Rea weeknights 8 pm to midnight. Also Morgan White, Jr., is finally full-time, weekend overnights.

I realize you're busy with your family, and likey sleep overnights, but if you still need a taste of Boston at times, check them out!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> You could be listening to WBZ 1030 AM talk shows all night from back in your Boston stomping grounds. All local, all live, 365 days per year...which is so rare in any city anymore.
> 
> Remember Bradley Jay from WBCN 104.1 FM ("The Rock of Boston") days? He's on 10 pm to 5 am Monday to Friday. Dan Rea weeknights 8 pm to midnight. Also Morgan White, Jr., is finally full-time, weekend overnights.
> 
> I realize you're busy with your family, and likey sleep overnights, but if you still need a taste of Boston at times, check them out!


I got the Howie Carr feed on my Facebook for a while and then I just got bummed out cuz it kind of made me homesick. Understand, I'm not actually home sick I just think I'm home sick. I don't want to be stuck at the Weston tolls at 5 p.m. trying to rush a customer into Logan. I don't want to be stuck in day Square East Boston trying to figure out how to get anywhere more than one mile per hour at any Rush hour anytime. I don't want to be in knee deep snow. But I miss Howie!


----------



## N.I.C.KAGE THA RAPPER (Aug 31, 2019)

I produced wrote and recorded a entire album on my phone in my car while waiting for trips


----------



## david simon (Aug 27, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah nothing worse than an idle ass.


well i dont know about you but I put the earphone in 1 ear and the other i dont.. Sometimes its dead silence in the car as some customers lack personalit and do not want to tal. Or sometimes I just dont want to be bothered


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

david simon said:


> I just finished two AudioBooks one by Jordan Belfort "Wolf of Wall Street" and the other one by Bradley Susser "Disclaim and Disclose" both true crime stories..Do any of you guys have any other suggestions when you have downtime or any other suggestions in between drives?


I personally enjoy pulling over to a lovely side of the highway and then promptly 
Whippin' out the ole stick and berries 
And twirling it helicopter style for all to see

Y'all have a beautiful day 
@LoveBC



david simon said:


> well i dont know about you but I put the earphone in 1 ear and the other i dont.. Sometimes its dead silence in the car as some customers lack personalit and do not want to tal. Or sometimes I just dont want to be bothered


Bro u know the secret 
That's how it's done ??

I have wireless headphones and do the same and pax can't see it

Takes away all anxiety the silence creates and keeps me entertained



Leea said:


> You are about to listen to This American life for the 1st time. I'm so jealous of you, (hint) the older episodes are the best one's


What's this?



SurgeMasterMN said:


> Listen to Alex Jones 11am - 3pm CST
> 
> View attachment 349413


Do u really bro


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

I turn it up to 50 while Maaayghan and Mackenzie are in the back seat headed out for Tapas.
Good times...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm a huge Survivor TV show nerd superfan ? so I'll listen to my favorite podcast. But I also get out and walk every moment I get.


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> Audio books? Lol cmon bro. Thats how people entertained themselves before cell phones. I mean I got Netflix subscription, YouTube premium, pandora, UP etc....plenty to keep me busy.


WHAT?? Nothing wrong with someone adding a lttle culture to their life. I think its a great idea.



david simon said:


> I just finished two AudioBooks one by Jordan Belfort "Wolf of Wall Street" and the other one by Bradley Susser "Disclaim and Disclose" both true crime stories..Do any of you guys have any other suggestions when you have downtime or any other suggestions in between drives?


I listen to podcasts on different subjects, take care of email that piles up and read also.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SushiGirl said:


> WHAT?? Nothing wrong with someone adding a lttle culture to their life. I think its a great idea.
> 
> 
> I listen to podcasts on different subjects, take care of email that piles up and read also.


We live in 2 different worlds.


----------



## david simon (Aug 27, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> We live in 2 different worlds.


Maybe you live in a different world because Audiobook sales generated $2.8 billion dollars in the United States alone in 2017.


----------

